# Mayport/Little Jetty park



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

So a good friend of mine an myself had the Idea to go Flounder giggin on Fri. night. the weather looked questionable but being the hardcore guys we are we decided,after much speculation over the doppler radar scene that we would have a window between 3am and about 5:30. It actually turned out nice. Light rain for the first 15 min. and not much after that. We gigged Nassau sound all the way from Sawpit to Simpsons creek,about 2 miles. Grand total...2 Flounder. They just weren't there. my bro got them good last week but this night was a bust. We saw more slot reds than you could count but no flatties Packed it in and headed for mayport.

We were not about to let this crappy night beat us so.. we're goin to pick some sheepies off the little rocks at Jetty Park. This turned out to be a great idea  We ended up with 27 by 11:am and after being up since 6:30 am Friday morning and working all day, then giggin all night and fishin into the morning I was done.

I had the big fish of the day, he went 7.7lb









Here are the rest of his buddies that fell victim. They run from 3-5lbs 

















We were fishing from the rocks in 8-10 feet of water. My outfit was a 7' Hurricane Redbone series 3/4-2 oz spinning rod with the Pfluger Medalist 3500 W/15lb power pro and 20lb Flourocarbon leader. Rig was an Eagle Claw #2 wide bend and a 1/8th oz split shot pinned right at the hook shank. Bait was fiddler crabs. and oysters. This type of light presentation really helps the bait look natural. We were fishing wash out areas in the rocks where the water runs through from the backside. 
Goin again this afternoon, I'll post a report on that tonight.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Y U M "frickin" M E Y
I love those things.
Great catch and pics... 
Do sheeps freeze well?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, I put them in a freezer bag filled w/spirng water (not tap) and freeze.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Bring Them In March...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll get some fresh ones before I leave


----------

